
Show HN: Thymble, a Rails 5 Open Source “Hacker News”-esque News Platform - benkarst
https://github.com/bkarst/thymble
======
benkarst
I am a believer in the format of "Hacker News" for community based news but I
couldn't find a decent open source version of it in Rails. Here it is.
Contributions welcome!

~~~
charlieegan3
Lobste.rs is also an open source Rails(4) link aggregator. Might find it
interesting:

[https://github.com/jcs/lobsters](https://github.com/jcs/lobsters)

